# Hoyt Nexus riser review



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

I find a good deal on Hoyt Nexus riser; can anyone give me feedback on this riser? Is there any known problem? Will this be a good riser for barebow as well as olympic style? Does it acceopt IFL limbs or new Hoyt limbs only? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

People I know shoot this riser for Olympic recurve, and I hear it's great. Not so sure about barebow.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Hoyt Nexus is a good riser from what I've heard. And, it does accept IFL limbs.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Was my primary recurve riser for 2 years. Its now a close second next to my Helix. It does accept ILF limbs.


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

I used it for about a year, yes it uses ILF limbs, very dead in the hand feel, of course, i used it for olympic recurve, maybe someone here has shot it barebow? But as far as a full olympic setup goes, i loved it.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your input, I just placed my order for one. Thanks guys.


----------

